# win7 fehlermeldung fehler beim anzeigen der sicherheits und herunterfahroptionen



## style1ne (5. Juli 2012)

hallo allerseits
da ich hier neu bin im forum hoffe ich das ich mein problem hier  ansprechen kann. habe mir einen neuen pc gekauft/zusammenbauen lassen.  win 7 installiert steam draufgeladen um endlich mein skyrim zoggen zu  können. es gab erstmal bischen probleme da steam meinen pc nicht  erkannte und mir erstmal den spezial-code per email zuschickte. den hab  ich eingegeben, problem war nur das er es jedes mal nachfragte iwann hat  er den pc erkannt. so nun zu meinen eigentlichen problem wenn ich  skyrim starten will direkt nach der installation erkennt er meine  hardware und setzt sie auf sehr hoch(hab einen asrock z77 extreme 4  mainboard i5 3570k cpu, 16gb corsair vengeance arbeitsspeicher, eine gtx  560 ti oc graka samsung spinpoint f3 1 tb festplatte, pover silent  650watt netzteil.nachdem ich dann auf start drücke dewht sich das  laderädchen min 10-15 min und nix passiert. pc friert dann ein  taskmanager ist auch nicht möglich. nach einer weile kommt schwarzer  bildschirm und die fehlermeldung : fehler beim anzeigen der sicherheits  und herunterfahroptionen während des anmeldevorgangs konnten durch  drücken von strg+alt+entf keine sicherheits und anmeldeoptionen  angezeigt werden. wenn das betriegssystem nicht reagiert, drücken sie  esc, oder starten den computer durch drücken des netzscalters neu. habe  auch das prob das wenn ich spiele socke in dem fall civ5 das nach  beenden  der spieles immer die fehlermeldung kommt dases nicht mehr  funktioniert oder nicht richtig instaliert worden ist. habe auch steam  neu installiert und mit ccleaner alle registrys weggelöscht aber das  prob widerholt sich. ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.


----------



## Niza (5. Juli 2012)

Erstmale Herzlich Wilkommen in Forum 

Ich bin der meinung das es hier schonmal etwas ähnliches gab 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...s-allgemein/187196-windows-7-schmiert-ab.html

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter 

Also dein System ist folgendes :
Ich fasse es Übersichtlichkeitshalber nochmal zusammen 
Damit andere es ein bischen einfacher haben 
mainboard:       Asrock z77 extreme 4
CPU :              Intel  i5 3570k
Arbritsspeicher:16GB Corsair Vengeance 
Grafikkarte :     Nvidia Geforce GTX  560 ti oc
HDD:               Samsung Spinpoint F3
Netzteil:          Pover silent  650watt ??? LC Power Silent 650watt vielleicht ? Welche marke steht den da drauf ?



style1ne schrieb:


> habe mir einen neuen pc gekauft/zusammenbauen lassen.  win 7 installiert steam draufgeladen um endlich mein skyrim zoggen zu  können. es gab erstmal bischen probleme da steam meinen pc nicht  erkannte und mir erstmal den spezial-code per email zuschickte. den hab  ich eingegeben, problem war nur das er es jedes mal nachfragte iwann hat  er den pc erkannt..



Steam kennt den PC am Anfang nicht also wird eine Bestätigung angefragt ob wirklich du es bist der das Installiert hat und sich einloggen will 
oder irgendwer Fremder versucht auf deinen Steam Account zuzugreifen

Dass machen die aus Schutzgründen um zu verhindern das dein Steam Account missbraucht wird 

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein bischen Helfen

PS:
Ein Tip für Nächstes mal einfach mal einen Neuen Absatz beginnen es ist seht schwer zu lesem wenn man alles an einen Stück schreibt
Und es erleichtert es auch für andere dir zu helfen 

 Mfg:
 Niza


----------



## style1ne (5. Juli 2012)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort . Ja das ist mir schon klar mit Steam , fand es nur komisch das er es mermals gemacht hat.
Sry wegen der Schreibweise, mache es jetz aber richtig .Du hast Recht es ist ein LC Power Silent Giant Green Power 650.
Ich checke mal das Thema was du oben reingepostet hast und danke dir schon mal .
MfG style1ne

Habe das Thema auch schon heute morgen gefunden aber bei mir macht das BIOS keine Fehlermeldung.
Bin auch kurz auf Nvidia Einstellungen drauf und bekam eine Fehlermeldung : NVIDIA Control Panel Application 4.3.790.0 funktioniert nicht mehr.
Überlege schon ob ich eventl Windows neu drauf machen soll...


----------



## Niza (6. Juli 2012)

Dumme Frage welchen Nvidia Treiber hast de installiert ?
Weil der neue 301.42 macht Probleme
*Dann versuch mal den neueren **301.42 zu deinstallieren und **den älteren 296.10 zu installieren *
Dazu auch weiter unten der Downloadlink bei "Nvidia Treiber 296.10:"
Dort auch ein paar von vielen Links der Probleme



*Wenn das nicht klappt :*
Dann versuch mal Windows neu aufzuspielen
(Nicht vergessen vorher deine persönlichen Dateien zu Sichern)


Bei der Installation Formatieren nicht vergessen 
Nicht vergessen bevor de irgendwas runterlädst erst Anti Viren Software installieren müsste aber klar sein
welche Anti Viren Software verwendest du eigentlich?


Installier nach der Installation SP1 und die aktuellen Treiber
(Wenn SP1 mit der CD nicht schon mitinstalliert wurde)
Windows 7 Service Pack Download

aktuellen Treiber für Board:
ASRock > Products > Z77 Extreme4

Nvidia Treiber 296.10:
Win7 64bit 
NVIDIA DRIVERS 296.10WHQL
Win7 32bit
NVIDIA DRIVERS 296.10WHQL

Der neuere 301.42 macht Probleme:
1.Link
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/222256-problem-mit-nvidea-driver-301-42-a.html
2.link:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...obleme-mit-neuem-nvidia-treiber-301-42-a.html
Oder auch Offiziell laut PC games :
Diablo 3: Performance-Probleme nach Installation des neuen Nvidia-Treibers 301.42

DirectX nicht vergessen das aktuelle
DirectX Download 



*Nachdem Win 7 SP1 ,Anti Vir , DirectX und die Treiber alle installiert sind ,installiere dann nur Steam als Software nichts anderes 
und dann das Spiel * 

Hier der offizielle Download Link zu Steam : 
http://store.steampowered.com/about/

*Schreib bitte ob es dann Funktioniert hat*

*und wenn das nicht Funktioniert hat dann sehen wir weiter *

weil dann muss schon fast ein Hardware Fehler vorliegen 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## style1ne (6. Juli 2012)

Moinsen, hab microsoft security essentials weil ich nie mit ihm Probleme hatte bin ich dabei geblieben.
Hatte auch den neuesten grakatreiber gehabt und hab dann auch zu den 296 er genommen aber Fehler ist noch immer da...
Lade mir jetzt alles runter und installiere Windows neu in der Hoffnung das dann alles läuft. Sage aber auf jeden Fall bscheid, und bedanke mich schon mal jetz für deine Hilfe Niza


----------



## style1ne (6. Juli 2012)

So hab alles neu installiert und genau das gleiche Problem ist aufgetreten.
Hab sogar vorher die Firewall ausgeschaltet obwohl Steam freigegeben war. Bin echt am verzweifeln....


----------



## style1ne (6. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe festgestellt das der Fehler nur bei Skyrim vorzufinden ist.
Habe bei Steam Civ5 installiert und das lief ohne Probleme, auch die Spec Ops the Line-Demo lief ohne Probleme.


----------



## Niza (7. Juli 2012)

style1ne schrieb:


> Also ich habe festgestellt das der Fehler nur bei Skyrim vorzufinden ist.
> Habe bei Steam Civ5 installiert und das lief ohne Probleme, auch die Spec Ops the Line-Demo lief ohne Probleme.


 
*Dann scheint es wirklich das Spiel zu sein, dass Probleme hat mit Win 7 bzw deinen System*
*Da alle Anderen Spiele ohne Probleme laufen liegt wohl kein Hardware Fehler vor*

*Leider bin ich hier langsam mit meine Latein am Ende *
Hoffe ich konnte dir trotzdem ein wenig helfen  
(habe es wenigstens verucht zu helfen soweit ich kann)

Google enentuell mal nach 
"skyrim probleme mit Win 7"

Hoffe noch das de schnell eine Lösung findest und wünsche dir viel Erfolg 


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## style1ne (8. Juli 2012)

Niza danke dir für deine Hilfe.


----------

